# Kenton Control Freak midi control center (as seen on Spitfire TV!)



## JohnG

anyone know where to get one in USA?

http://tonythomas.net/Kenton%20Control%20Freak%20Review.pdf (http://tonythomas.net/Kenton Control Freak Review.pdf)


----------



## j_kranz

Analogue Haven (Santa Monica) carries Kenton, they might be able to special order one (I don't see it listed on their site currently).


----------



## JohnG

j_kranz said:


> Analogue Haven



good suggestion, jonathan thanks


----------



## Casey Edwards

JohnG said:


> good suggestion, jonathan thanks



I actually wanted to buy one as well. I even talked to them about it at NAMM and they said it's discontinued and probably not coming back. So, I started to make my own instead. Software and Hardware are working great. Now I'm just trying to make the aesthetics somewhat pleasing.

*INFO*

https://www.facebook.com/ComposerCasey/posts/10101438880234838?hc_location=ufi


----------



## synthpunk

John, how about a Faderctrl ?

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-order-now.58734/


----------



## chimuelo

Great little box.
No jitter in the faders.
I had a Doepfer MIDI Fader box years ago and couldn't find a Peavey, so got a Kenton which sat nicely on my Oberheim MC3000.


----------



## jononotbono

Casey Edwards said:


> I actually wanted to buy one as well. I even talked to them about it at NAMM and they said it's discontinued and probably not coming back. So, I started to make my own instead. Software and Hardware are working great. Now I'm just trying to make the aesthetics somewhat pleasing.
> 
> *INFO*




I would be very interested in buying one of these. It looks outstanding. Are you still making this?


----------



## heisenberg

Ebay. Rarely available. Spitfire probably had the inside track on getting one.


----------



## Casey Edwards

jononotbono said:


> I would be very interested in buying one of these. It looks outstanding. Are you still making this?



Absolutely! I'll post official information as we get closer to a release.


----------



## Jdiggity1

Come on guys.. I had only just recovered from the bruises of kicking myself.
Here we go again...


----------



## jononotbono

Casey Edwards said:


> Absolutely! I'll post official information as we get closer to a release.



Brilliant man! Very exciting!


----------



## synthpunk

What do you need 16 faders for btw ?


----------



## chimuelo

synthpunk said:


> What do you need 16 faders for btw ?


16 MIDI CC#'s?


----------



## holywilly

As a cubase user, most of the cubase functions are able to control via midi cc's, I have assigned quite a few controls via midi cc, and I thinking having a 16 channel midi fader is very handy.


----------



## chimuelo

The BCR/BCF-2000 is really still a fantastic controller.
I'd love to get my hands on the new ones w/ touch faders.
Basically means it's hardware that can send multiple CC#'s per fader.

I'd like 8 x CC#'s per controller.
That's a big seller but haven't seen any.
My Source Audio Reflex Expression Pedal does a CV and 5 more CC#'s per preset.
I want more..


----------



## jononotbono

I frustratingly lost a Kenton Control Freak on Ebay not so long ago. It was the first one that showed up for about 2 years and had it set up to notify me when one showed up. Over 6 days I placed bid after bid and with 5 seconds left I still got outbid and lost. I was annoyed to say the least and thought one of those dirty RCP swine swooped in and stole it from me (legend has it that RCP own all the JLCoopers and Kenton Control Freaks in the world - ok that might be made up but does sound like it should be right) and I just accepted life was unfair and should just move on. Possibly for another couple of years till the next one pops up.

Then today, on my 4 year anniversary, my partner sends me two photo messages and there’s a box waiting in the Music Lab!
















Guess I should figure out where it's going to live in the Music Lab. I know, Modern problems and all that!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Someone is selling one (or was) nearish to me for £50, I asked them to post but they said it would cost too much


----------



## jononotbono

AdamKmusic said:


> Someone is selling one (or was) nearish to me for £50, I asked them to post but they said it would cost too much



Wow. That would have been an amazing purchase!


----------



## audiophobic

jononotbono said:


> I frustratingly lost a Kenton Control Freak on Ebay not so long ago.



Really sorry, that may well have been me...
Andy


----------



## jononotbono

audiophobic said:


> Really sorry, that may well have been me...
> Andy



No. It was my partner.


----------



## Jdiggity1

So happy for you Jono! If there's one thing you need more of, it's control surfaces.


----------



## audiophobic

Cool! Just got the firmware upgrade chip from Kenton for my CF studio.. may do a youtube video of the teardown / upgrade..

Cheers!


----------



## audiophobic

Just noticed a CF 8 fader model has come up on EBay - missing fader caps but easily obtainable direct from Kenton. Def worth checking out - I love my CF studio to bits!


----------



## jononotbono

Jdiggity1 said:


> So happy for you Jono! If there's one thing you need more of, it's control surfaces.



Very handy for multiple studios and a portable set up.


----------



## AdamKmusic

So the one I saw for £50 is still available , shall I get it?

EDIT: just bought it, well someone did as an early birthday present!


----------



## AdamKmusic

@jononotbono how you routing this? Keyboard > midi out > audio interface midi in ?


----------



## jononotbono

AdamKmusic said:


> @jononotbono how you routing this? Keyboard > midi out > audio interface midi in ?



No, actually plugged straight into my Motu Midi Express 128


----------



## AdamKmusic

jononotbono said:


> No, actually plugged straight into my Motu Midi Express 128


Ahhh I see! Do you think one of these would work? TIE Studio professional Midi to USB Interface 1i1o


----------



## jononotbono

Possibly. I've never used it so can't say for sure! I actually have quite a few Midi devices that use 5 Pin which is why I bought a Moto Express 128. Solid bit of gear if needed but probably overkill to anyone with a couple of devices. I'm sure there are plenty of USB Midi boxes out there with just a couple of connections.


----------



## AdamKmusic

All set up, surprising how easy it was! I thought it might've been a bit finicky. Luckily there was a virutal control freak to create my own profile too! So far loving how it feels!


----------



## synthpunk

Looks great, If the faders are little stiff use a little canned/compressed air then Caig Calilube and work it in.



AdamKmusic said:


> All set up, surprising how easy it was! I thought it might've been a bit finicky. Luckily there was a virutal control freak to create my own profile too! So far loving how it feels!


----------



## SaintDufus

jononotbono said:


> I frustratingly lost a Kenton Control Freak on Ebay not so long ago. It was the first one that showed up for about 2 years and had it set up to notify me when one showed up. Over 6 days I placed bid after bid and with 5 seconds left I still got outbid and lost. I was annoyed to say the least and thought one of those dirty RCP swine swooped in and stole it from me (legend has it that RCP own all the JLCoopers and Kenton Control Freaks in the world - ok that might be made up but does sound like it should be right) and I just accepted life was unfair and should just move on. Possibly for another couple of years till the next one pops up.
> 
> Then today, on my 4 year anniversary, my partner sends me two photo messages and there’s a box waiting in the Music Lab!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess I should figure out where it's going to live in the Music Lab. I know, Modern problems and all that!



You lost the bid at only 155 pounds? That seems like such a low price for something this rare.


----------



## SaintDufus

Casey Edwards said:


> Absolutely! I'll post official information as we get closer to a release.



Any news on this?


----------

